# IBEW 481 Indianapolis Apprenticeship



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard first of all!


Secondly, no I haven't been through that school but I was Union long enough to know you should try and get in. 

The benefits far outweigh any downside to any part of IBEW training and membership.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm going thru the ETI program here in Los Angeles Local 11, best schooling there is :thumbsup:

IF you put in a honest effort you'll be setting yourself up for success.


----------

